# Avocado Soap, cut pics



## judymoody (Sep 23, 2013)

It overheated slightly so I got a bit of TD crackle.  But overall I'm pleased.  The olive green is the natural color from the avocado puree.  The swirl is TD and green oxide.


----------



## karenbeth (Sep 23, 2013)

Looks great! Looking forward to making avocado soap.


----------



## Saswede (Sep 23, 2013)

Really beautiful!


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## kazmi (Sep 23, 2013)

Looks good!  Now I have to add another soap on my list of things to try LOL


----------



## TVivian (Sep 23, 2013)

Very creamy looking! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## judymoody (Sep 23, 2013)

kazmi said:


> Looks good!  Now I have to add another soap on my list of things to try LOL



The avocado makes a really luxurious, conditioning soap.  It does try to heat up in the mold though.


----------



## dcornett (Sep 23, 2013)

Looks great!! Something else I've wanted to try forever...:smile:


----------



## namad (Sep 23, 2013)

Cool looking soap!


----------



## savonierre (Sep 23, 2013)

I love how that turned out..


----------



## scrubbadubdub (Sep 23, 2013)

The natural avocado color is _gorgeous_!


----------



## renata (Sep 24, 2013)

I love it!
I'm planning to make an avocado soap someday...I have to many plans


----------



## Twiggy (Sep 24, 2013)

I think about avocado soap since longer, I guess instead of thinking of it I should just make it hahaha
Judy, that’s the kind of look I simply love! Beautiful!


----------



## Busyfingers (Sep 24, 2013)

Oh, so pretty and I betnice to use.  :grin:


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 24, 2013)

Beautiful!  I'm going to have to give that a try.


----------



## soapsbysonja (Sep 24, 2013)

Wow!! Awesome!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## kazmi (Sep 24, 2013)

judymoody said:


> The avocado makes a really luxurious, conditioning soap. It does try to heat up in the mold though.


 
I bet it does heat up!  For my first try I think I'll stick with my slab mold just to experiement.  I use avocado oil in most of my soaps but after seeing your soap I think I'd like to try a fresh one.  It's pretty! and I love avocado.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 24, 2013)

Beautiful swirls! I thought it would have looked like ocean waves if the green had been blue.


----------



## judymoody (Sep 24, 2013)

Hazel said:


> Beautiful swirls! I thought it would have looked like ocean waves if the green had been blue.




Good idea for next time!

Here is another pic of one of my very favorite soaps which was inspired by the idea of sea glass.  I don't think I could ever reproduce it.  My major attempt at "art soap."


----------



## Hazel (Sep 24, 2013)

Gorgeous! I love the delicate white swirl in the green. That's a lovely color. Do you mind me asking what you used for it?


----------



## judymoody (Sep 24, 2013)

I need to check my notes - it was a combination of two Conservatorie micas.  I'll get back to you.


----------



## namad (Sep 25, 2013)

judymoody said:


> Good idea for next time!
> 
> Here is another pic of one of my very favorite soaps which was inspired by the idea of sea glass.  I don't think I could ever reproduce it.  My major attempt at "art soap."




This soap is AWESOME! Great job


----------



## neeners (Sep 25, 2013)

looks great!  guess i'll have to put avocado soap on my "to try" list...  lol


----------



## TVivian (Sep 25, 2013)

I love that soap! To me it looks like a little pink sailboat on a stormy sea. Really interesting to look at! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mmm, that looks really creamy. I especially like the color the Avocado gave to the soap.  May I ask how much Avocado you used?


----------



## evilnurse (Sep 25, 2013)

Lovely


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## judymoody (Sep 25, 2013)

Skatergirl46 said:


> Mmm, that looks really creamy. I especially like the color the Avocado gave to the soap.  May I ask how much Avocado you used?



 I used one avocado (130 grams) to about 850 grams of soaping oils.


----------



## squyars (Sep 25, 2013)

Any scent from the avocado survive?  Did you add any EO or FO?
They are absolutely beautiful!

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------

